# Mäuse im Garten



## Digicat (28. Juni 2010)

Servus

Heute früh am Meisenknödelhalter (Höhe 1,20m)

   

Normalerweise wird er von Vogerln frequentiert
 

Das Stang`l hat einen Durchmesser von 10mm, hätte nicht gedacht das die Maus da rauf kommt 

Wünsche eine schöne Arbeitswoche


----------



## Conny (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mäuse im Garten*

Hallo Helmut,

die kommen überall hin  
Laut Douglas Adams sind sie die wahren Herrscher der Erde  
Hast du schön erwischt am frühen Morgen.


----------



## MichaelHX (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mäuse im Garten*

Guten Morgen Helmut,

mal eine Frage - fütterst du die Vögel auch im Sommer?

Viele Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Dilmun (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mäuse im Garten*

Ist das eine eigene Art? "Klettermäuse"?  

Du hast ja wirklich ein Händchen für gute Fotos. Gratuliere


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mäuse im Garten*

Servus Michael

Ja, ich betreibe eine Ganzjahresfütterung

Und hier noch ein Bericht

Und ein Futteranbieter mit dem ich sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht habe, zwar net ganz billig, aber uns ist es, im Sinne der Artenvielfalt, Wert


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mäuse im Garten*

Super Fotos, Helmut 
Und das Tüpfelchen am i ist, dass auf diesem "Futterständer" ein Katzenkopf oben drauf ist. Erinnert stark an Tom & Jerry, wo die Maus ja auch der Katze auf der __ Nase herumtanzt


----------



## Casybay (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mäuse im Garten*

Klasse Bilder, Helmut,
das kann doch nur eine Waldmaus sein, oder?! 
Sieht  nämlich aus wie meine , die am Teich lebt.


----------



## Redlisch (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mäuse im Garten*

Hallo, 
hier 2 Videos von meinen schwimmenden / tauchenden Waldmäusen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9ndw5iE5k4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg_eyldkzCo

Axel


----------



## danyvet (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mäuse im Garten*

@Axel: super Video!!! 
Die ist ja ganz süß, wie sie in den Skimmer reinschaut, voll herzig!! Hätt auch gern so eine Maus bei mir im Teich, aber erstens hab ich kein Fischfutter weil ich keine Fische habe, und zweitens hab ich eine Katze....


----------



## Redlisch (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mäuse im Garten*

Hi Dany,

ich habe 3 von den Mäusen 

Mittlerweile sind sie auch nicht mehr scheu, irgendwie habe ich wohl einen 7.Sinn für Tiere.

Komischerweise sind die Wildtiere bei mir immer schneller zutaulich als dafür gezüchtete (wie z.B. Koi). Aber den Spritznamen "der Fischflüsterer" fand ich garnicht komisch ...

Unser Hund fängt normalerweise ziemlich perfekt Mäuse, aber mit Mäusen im Wasser kann er nichts anfangen. Selbst wenn ich sie ihm Zeige, identifiziert er sie nicht als Maus.
Weil: Mäuse leben nicht im Wasser, ergo muß das ein Fisch sein und die Fische muß ich in Ruhe lassen...

schönen lauen Abend noch !

Axel


----------



## danyvet (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mäuse im Garten*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Weil: Mäuse leben nicht im Wasser, ergo muß das ein Fisch sein und die Fische muß ich in Ruhe lassen...


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mäuse im Garten*

Servus Dany



> .... und zweitens hab ich eine Katze....



Wir haben auch eine Freigängerin, die uns regelmäßig Mäuse bringt (legt sie auf der Türabstreifmatte schön "gekaut" ab ...... in der Früh, beim Zeitung holen ...... Mensch, die Spuren sind schwer vom Weg wegzubekommen 

Aber nix desto trotz wagte sich dies Maus, aus der schützenden Deckung ans Meisenknödel 

Fischfutter:
Du schreibst, deine Teichpflanzen mickern ..... Fischfutter ist auch dünger .....
Kein Scherz: in Koikreisen wird der Teich "gefüttert", noch ohne Fische, um schneller die Bakis zu aktivieren .... 
Wäre ja mal eine Probe ...... 

Andere Möglichkeit: Wie ich, eine Ganzjahresvogelfütterung einrichten oder Katzenfutter das deine Katze überläßt, dem Igel im Garten anbieten ...... 
Traue mich sagen .... Mäuse sind dann unter Garantie präsent

Zumindest war das bei uns der Fall ..........


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Mai 2014)

moin,
sitze ich gestern mal am Teich, Pause muss ja auch sein,
nehme ich doch so ein Huschen im Augenwinkel wahr,
kommt sie aus der Hecke neben dem Teich und bedient
sich an den heruntergefallenen Sonnenblumenkernen
 

Sind einfach nur putzig und stören mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Patrick K (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

Ich mag sie zwar nicht so, wegen dem Dreck den sie hinterlassen , vor allem in Bäckerei Maschinen.
Ich erschreck jedes mal, wenn ich die Krümmelschublade öffne und mir die Mäuse zwischen den Füssen wusseln
aber das Bild von Eva Maria ist ja mal sowas von TOP, einfach ein Klasse Bild

Gruss Patrick


----------



## misudapi (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
da hat der Patrick Recht. Mit Beidem!!  
Gruß Susanne


----------

